# kicked off of FB within five minutes of setting up the account



## CTRandall (Oct 27, 2020)

I tried setting up a FB account this evening but my account was disabled within five minutes. I had barely loaded a profile picture before I got shut down. I haven't been disabled by them before. I had an account years ago but only had it for a couple of months before closing it myself (I got tired of constant notices about what friends were having for dinner).

I'll see if I can get it reinstated but does anyone have any ideas why this would happen?


----------



## CTRandall (Oct 27, 2020)

Wow. Going through the process to see what happened, FB wants me to upload a photo ID. Don't think I trust them enough to do that.


----------



## Don (Oct 27, 2020)

Me neither. Matter of fact, they've done absolutely nothing to earn my trust.


----------



## Droflet (Oct 27, 2020)

Had the same problem. Twice in a row. That was it for me. F*** facebook.


----------



## Ian Fortytwo (Oct 27, 2020)

Facebook is so unsafe, years ago I had my account hacked into by some unsavoury nutter.


----------



## tinkerdan (Oct 27, 2020)

I have an account; however I use it so infrequently that any recent post I have tried gets flagged and thrown into the lockup until I come back and identify myself and say it's okay.

  I now use it even less frequently.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 27, 2020)

Ive never bothered with Facebook. I have no interest in it.


----------



## tde44 (Oct 27, 2020)

Had an account for years, never posted - just used it to check on companies that primarily communicated through them.
 Then they wanted a photo and telephone number. I uploaded a photo of my dog and a fake #. A year later they insisted on the same and I tried again and they locked my account. No real loss.


----------



## Astro Pen (Oct 27, 2020)

__





						DARPA LifeLog - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




"Not only is that creepy, but the date of the Lifelog project being shelved is same date that Facebook was "born": *February 4th, 2004* "*

Join the obvious dots, nothing is what it seems. You had a narrow escape.  

* Is Facebook Dervived from DARPAs Lifelog Project? — Steemit


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Oct 27, 2020)

I’m never off it


----------



## CTRandall (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm trying again, largely due to the fact that it's the best way to find new clients in a new area. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Don (Oct 27, 2020)

Jo Zebedee said:


> I’m never off it


It makes perfect sense for entrepreneurs, such as CTRandall and you, to use social media to grow your business. On the other hand, it's unwise to use social media to _speak truth to power._

One more thing, you must view all social media companies as potential competitors. It's best to keep proprietary business information off of social media.


----------



## Montero (Oct 27, 2020)

I've been on it for a few years mainly for a couple of local groups. I've never uploaded a photo and they've not shut my account. They do send me regular emails about uploading my photo so my friends can identify me. They also keep on and on suggesting friends to me. I know very, very few of the people they suggest and some have profiles written in languages I don't speak. Gah.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Oct 27, 2020)

Hi CT... 

I’m not surprised. Automated systems so often end up garbage in/garbage out. Irrespective of the threat of identity and or data theft I can’t see how people can use fb anymore. The risk is just too much.

Socially I believe there also needs to be legal changes implemented re security and data transparency. On top of that there’s the immoral underbelly which we can’t talk about here because of the politics thing but it’s another reason why I’m off.

I quit 2 or 3 years ago. Don’t even miss it.


----------



## tinkerdan (Oct 28, 2020)

Presently they are hyper-focused on overseas accounts interfering with the election.


CTRandall said:


> I'm trying again, largely due to the fact that it's the best way to find new clients in a new area. We'll see how that goes.


You probably look Russian or Chinese to them.


----------



## HareBrain (Oct 28, 2020)

tinkerdan said:


> You probably look Russian or Chinese to them.



His avatar does slightly resemble Laika.


----------



## Lew Rockwell Fan (Oct 29, 2020)

I had an account for several years but about a month and a half  before the 2018 election I was banned for "synthetic sharing".  A lot of people are in denial about the problem. If their own Niemoller moment ever comes I'll have no sympathy.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Oct 29, 2020)

I don't get this.

I've had an account for years but they've never asked for a photo ID.

Given their "record" on security and such things I'm surprised they bother with such nonsense.

Are you sure you're on the right URL

I did upload a picture, which was the same avatar as I use on this site. Are you sure it's photo ID they want and not just a pretty picture?

How the hell could they verify it - against what, by who, when?

Next they'll be wanting your credit card details.

If they asked me, I'd send a photo of a box of cornflakes. It probably ticks the box. I mean if you complain about a dodgy advert they rarely do anything, always assuming you find a way to complain.


----------



## Dave (Oct 29, 2020)

CTRandall said:


> I tried setting up a FB account this evening but my account was disabled within five minutes.


They may not like the IP address that you are trying to do this from. Is the IP provider well known and reputable? Are you accessing it at home? If so, do you share a flat with others, or do you have teenagers who do who-knows-what in their bedrooms? Are you at an internet café, university or public library? There could have been some dodgy people who previously signed up from those locations.

If you are signing up as a business, put your own date of birth in. Don't put in the age of the business otherwise it will think you are a child.


----------



## CTRandall (Oct 29, 2020)

After going over their guidelines, I suspect it was my birthdate that set them off. I regularly make up different birthdays for various online things (gmail, etc.) and the birthdate I put in for FaceBook didn't match the birthdate on the gmail account I was using. I've got so many random birthdays scattered across the internet, it may be impossible for me to get a FB account. Ah well, no big loss.


----------



## AE35Unit (Oct 29, 2020)

Facebook is a joke!


----------



## TomMazanec (Nov 10, 2020)

I just use Facebook for rock painting.


----------



## Montero (Nov 10, 2020)

As in you sell painted pebbles? Or are in a group that hangs on ropes and paints cliff faces? Or is it a metaphor?


----------



## TomMazanec (Nov 11, 2020)

We paint pictures on big pebbles or small cobbles and place them where people can find them. And we post pictures of what we paint or find on FB, Lots of local accounts.


----------



## Narkalui (Nov 11, 2020)

CTRandall said:


> After going over their guidelines, I suspect it was my birthdate that set them off. I regularly make up different birthdays for various online things (gmail, etc.) and the birthdate I put in for FaceBook didn't match the birthdate on the gmail account I was using. I've got so many random birthdays scattered across the internet, it may be impossible for me to get a FB account. Ah well, no big loss.



I'd say you dodged a bullet CT!


----------

